# Trying to decide



## stevebd62 (Apr 16, 2013)

I have been trying to research the best lines of breeding to fit what I'm looking for in a GSD. DDR, Czech, ect. I want a working dog that will socialize into home life around kid(s) that visit (family) without worries and still have protective qualities around the home against strangers. But i also want a GSD who would do well competing shultzhund. A true multi-tasker. But i also want to look for qualities limiting potential physical ailments in the future as I have had dogs that suffered hip problems and other ailments which can be attributed to breeding and wish to forgo that if at all possible. Any good ideas out there?


----------



## lone Ranger (Nov 29, 2012)

Phone, talk to the Breeders, send that Post to them, and see what the responses are. When you get some in your region, that talk the talk, go visit to see if they walk the walk.. 

Narrow it down to the ones that have the best talk, the best dogs, the best records for what you want, and then you narrow it down to available litters coming or planned and make your choice.

It will take some time, and some work, and 20+ Contacts in my case, ended up 3 1/2 hours away, long driving time for visits... But you can do it. *Most of all, I think you have to like and trust the Breeder and their competency.* Further it is helpful if you start a relationship where they do not mind coaching you on any difficult areas, both before and after the sale...  

If it is rare, remote, and you cannot choose between two puppies, rely on the Breeder. If the Breeder cannot help, I like the responses of the Volhard PAT that I have put a post on here about. But in your case in America it is not likely necessary. Here in Australia, with the tyranny distance, the puppy test could be a help.. Just like in body and bone size in relation to the litter, temperament is cast by 49 days.. It does not mean you cannot change it, if you get the wrong attitude and temperament, kind of just means "How much work it will be".... And it can be double or triple if you get it wrong.

In your case, with the HUGE resources of Breeders, I would give it 95% chance you can find one you like that instills confidence in you... GO FOR IT!


----------



## KB007 (Aug 27, 2003)

Also browse the old threads here to see Working line breeders that other members have gotten dogs from and would recommend. Might give you a good starting place.


----------



## stevebd62 (Apr 16, 2013)

Thank you for your input I do realize in the end it will come down to the puppy not the lines that I choose but the genetics are a concern.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Go to a Schutzhund club near you and take a look at those dogs. Watch them work, train. Talk to their handlers and see where they came from, how they are at home, how much training they've put into their dog to get them where they are now. Go and SEE the dogs, forget calling breeders and asking questions, anyone can sell you a dog over the internet or a phone call, but the dogs should just sell themselves.

The Schutzhund club is bound to have people breeding their dogs. See one you like...ask what their plans are for the future. If you're interested in Schutzhund...go a few times before you get your dog. See all that it involves, understand the time commitment. These dogs do need things to do. Maybe not daily, but a few times a week they need something to do. A few long walks a day won't do it for many working lines, they like to train...in anything. See if you can commit to a Schutzhund training regimen, see how "competitive" you'd like to be and if the level you want to achieve is doable on your schedule.


----------



## stevebd62 (Apr 16, 2013)

Probably the best advice I've gotten yet I'll have to check to see what's in my area


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think DDR, Czech, or SL can give you what you're looking
for if you do what's necessary.



stevebd62 said:


> I have been trying to research the best lines of breeding to fit what I'm looking for in a GSD. DDR, Czech, ect. I want a working dog that will socialize into home life around kid(s) that visit (family) without worries and still have protective qualities around the home against strangers. But i also want a GSD who would do well competing shultzhund. A true multi-tasker. But i also want to look for qualities limiting potential physical ailments in the future as I have had dogs that suffered hip problems and other ailments which can be attributed to breeding and wish to forgo that if at all possible. Any good ideas out there?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

in the begining and the end it comes down to you,
how you train, how you socialize, how you care for
the dog. what you put in is what you're going to get out.




stevebd62 said:


> Thank you for your input I do realize in the end it will come down to the puppy not the lines that I choose but the genetics are a concern.


----------

